# [SOLVED] VirtualBox - Bridged Adapter - Failed

## Joseph_sys

My Gentoo network interface is "eth1"

When try to start VirtualBox Windows XP session in "Bridged Adapter" I get an error: 

```
Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-eth1' (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).

One of the kernel modules was not successfully loaded. Make sure that no kernel modules from an older version of VirtualBox exist. Then try to recompile and reload the kernel modules by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).

Details:   Result Code: 

NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)

Component: 

Console

Interface: 

IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}
```

It works OK as "Nat" but not in bridge mode with eth1.  I think it would work OK with eth0 as a copy of this virtual machine works on OK in Bridge mode with "eth0" on my other computer.

The reason I want to setup in Bridge Mode as I need to copy some files from Windows XP computer on a daily bases so it is easier to work in Bridge Mode.

/etc/init.d/vboxdrv - does not exist.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Tue Feb 14, 2012 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gassoy

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-eth1' (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND). 

 

Are you sure the bridged mode is selected? From the message above, it seems you enabled the host-only networking.

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv - does not exist.

 

It's VirtualBox, not Gentoo, who wants you to use "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup". Since you're using Gentoo, just rebuild the modules by doing

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -q1 virtualbox-modules

 

Edit: Don't forget to reload the modules

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *gassoy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-eth1' (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).  
> 
> Are you sure the bridged mode is selected? From the message above, it seems you enabled the host-only networking.
> 
>  *Quote:*   /etc/init.d/vboxdrv - does not exist. 
> ...

 

Thanks,  it is working now.  I'm 99% sure I had Bridge enabled.  

Maybe rebuilding "virtualbox-modules" helped :-/

----------

